# Menopause, HRT before IVF DE transfer



## Hannah-77 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi ladies, 
Happy New Year, may it be a fruitful one for all of us...full of wonderful testimonies.

Please can anyone advise me on  menopause and taking HRT before going for IVF DE transfer? I don't no what to do, as I do not want anything to interfere with my second cycle, once we to go ahead...sometime this year. When I was taking hormone meds before IVF it was great no hot flushes....but after a   I stopped medication and the hot flushes are coming back. What should I do take HTR? I was taking an alternative prior to treatment called nutrition fx menopause 3, it's ingredients are a unique formulation of two food sourced phytoestrogens and green tea antioxidants, it worked but was not as effective as my meds before my IVF treatment, any suggestions?
Can anyone advise, or is there a Dr in the house lol. Would be very grateful for any advise. Oh yeah my GP is going to take some blood tests first before she prescribes anything.

Thanks ladies, Hannah xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
you will be put on oestrogen to build up your lining for transfer anyway which is basically an hrt.

With regards to hrt before you are best speaking to your clinic as it depends on what they want. I know many want you to take hrt that mimics the natural cycle for 3 to 4 months before treatment as they find the lining thickens up better than if you go in cold turkey. So you are looking at an hrt that combines both oeatrogen and progesterone ( the later need only be for a few days then stopped to trigger a bleed )
Again, clinics often have a preference for regime.

good luck with your treatment when it comes.


----------

